# Bootcamp: How to choose WinXP and OS X from reboot?



## untz (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello there!

I installed Windows XP Home Edition on a MacBook running on Leopard using BootCamp.

Everything went well, but the problem is that everytime I want to switch to OS X, I have to restart / shutdown Windows and hold the "Option" key. This displays a huge picture of a hard drive on the screen (with an arrow pointing upwards towards the hard drive). When I click on the hard drive, it automatically runs OS X.

I thought that BootCamp was designed so that if you restart the computer, that it shows you an option (by displaying pictures of both operating systems, side by side) to either click on OS X or Windows. 

Is there a way this can be done?

Sincere regards,


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 10, 2007)

When in the Windows go to the Control Panel and select the BootCamp installed Startup Disk and select OS X. When in OS X go to System Preferences->Startup disk to select what disk you want to bott into.


----------



## Anthony mwi (Nov 20, 2007)

oops wrong post


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 20, 2007)

I believe that if you hold down option when you hear the startup chime, you'll be presented with the boot selector.


----------

